# imprimante bloqué en pause



## ulatil (13 Janvier 2010)

bonjour,
j'ai un problème avec mon imprimante,dés que je lance une impréssion elle se met en pause, meme en libérant la pose rien n'y fait ...
j'ai désinstallé et réinstallé les 2 drivers dispos sur le support hp à plusieurs reprises sans succès je reste bloqué en pause.

Je suis sur imac 27 p snow léopard, mon imprimante est une HP PHOTOSMART C 5380 all in one (scanner + imprimante)

merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2010)

N'y aurait-il pas un travail d'impression laissé en suspens ?

Préférences Système>Imprimantes et fax>Ouvrir la liste d'attente d'impression

Sinon, initialiser le système d'impression

Préférences Système>Imprimante et fax &#8212;> clic droit sur la colonne de gauche>Réinitialiser le système d'impression.

Au fait, il n'y a qu'un seul élément disponible à télécharger et installer sur le support HP pour cette imprimante et Snow Leopard :
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...r&dlc=fr&cc=fr&lang=fr&os=219&product=3560275


----------



## ulatil (13 Janvier 2010)

J'ai éffacé les impréssions en attente puis réinitialiser le systême d'impréssion mais l'imprimante se remet en pause à nouveau ??????
incroyable!!!!!
peut être une autre idée à me suggérer?


----------



## ulatil (14 Janvier 2010)

Mon problème est toujours entier...

Je précise que j'ai installé windows 7 avec boot camp et sous windows l'imprimante fonctionne normalement, UN COMBLE!!!!!!!!!


----------

